# Practicing



## RinconPhoto (Dec 18, 2009)

I think this is Macro ..LOL..This was taken with my Nikon D40 .. But if it isnt let me know .. Cause I dont know the terms yet , Still learning ... Thanks . .:blushing:


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice photo but not a macro.


----------



## RinconPhoto (Dec 20, 2009)

Ron Evers said:


> Nice photo but not a macro.


 

Thanks that what I needed to know ... WHat does Macro Mean ? Sounds like a dumb question but I'm a newbie and confused >..


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 21, 2009)

When I commented previously only the first pic was showing & now I see a second.  The second could be considered a macro.  I do not know the "official" definition but to me a macro is a very close up shot.  

BTW, none of the second pic is in focus.  If you try the shot again, try to get the face in focus.


----------



## Battou (Dec 21, 2009)

How big is the figure?



Ron is correct, it's not really macro, the second one qualifies as closeup but still it is not necessarily macro.

These are macro:
A Catus Flower by Battou - Photo Lucidity
Guess Macro #7 by Battou - Photo Lucidity
Guess Macro #6 by Battou - Photo Lucidity
Guess Macro #3 by Battou - Photo Lucidity
Picture holds Value by Battou - Photo Lucidity
SD Card by Battou - Photo Lucidity
Not to be Forgotten by Battou - Photo Lucidity



As for the shots in and of them selves. The first one is cute, DOF is a little narrow but not narrow enough to do much damage. The second one however is soft. This could be from one of a handful of things. One, it could be a missfocus with narrow DOF, That back hand of the nicknac offers some of the strongest contrast and makes for an ideal target for the cameras AF system. Two, Too close, You may have breeched the minimum focusing distance of the lens making it impossible for the lens to focus on the subject. Or three, You cropped it from the initial shot.


On a positive note there is minimal to no noise in the image, something that happens frequently with dark shorts like this, You made the right choice on ISO for the shot.


If you want to get into macro you are going to need a good Macro lens and Manual focus. Those are the first steps to shooting macro.


----------



## AgentAustin (Dec 21, 2009)

I was thinking.

Macro = Bigger then life size


----------



## Overread (Dec 21, 2009)

Macro actually means life size as far as photography is concerned. That is when the ratio between real life and the size of the image as reflected on the sensor by the lens is 1:1 - that is the image in real life if (say) 1mm in length would have a reflection on the camera sensor of 1mm in length.

Nikon confuses things by calling their macro lenses micro but they mean the same thing.
Further many zoom lenses (and some primes) have the lable macro added to them to denote a close focusing setup, but it does not mean that they can achive true macro *typically 1:2 is what they can achive with a few being as bad a 1:3). 
When you go greater than 1:1 (such as 2:1, 3:1) there probably is a name for that kind og magnification but I have no idea what it is.


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 21, 2009)

Battou said:


> If you want to get into macro you are going to need a good Macro lens and Manual focus. Those are the first steps to shooting macro.



Not necessarily.  I shoot Macros using extension tubes between the lens & the camera. Here are some examples using a Minolta 55mm/f1.7 on a Panasonic G1 body.  


1. A nut







2. A Peppercorn







3. Garlic







4. A Fig







5. Frosted corn flake








A set of 3 tubes cost about $10 on e-bay.


----------



## RinconPhoto (Dec 21, 2009)

Battou said:


> How big is the figure?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Its about 4 inches tall , Its some kind of holiday thing that my wife put out , The camera was on AF and your corrrect I problaby was to close . I definitly didnt crop anything ..lol... I'm still trying to figure this out ..lol.. But your input definitly helps me out ... 





Ron Evers said:


> Battou said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to get into macro you are going to need a good Macro lens and Manual focus. Those are the first steps to shooting macro.
> ...


 

Thank you again , Thank everyone who comment on these photos and giving me good tips and knowledge , I'am far from a photagrapher I'm only doing this for fun because I love the camera and it made a nice hobby . But I do want to take better pictures and learn the terms of photagraphy . I will definitly look inot getting a set of tubes . Thanks again and have a blessed holidays


----------



## mahum (Jan 13, 2010)

Ron Evers said:


> Battou said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to get into macro you are going to need a good Macro lens and Manual focus. Those are the first steps to shooting macro.
> ...


 $10.0 0 ?? On ebay?Are they good quality? I have been wantng to play with some, but didn't want to pay $85.00


----------

